# Classical music album



## tamdaikythu (Jun 25, 2012)

Hi everyone.

i enjoy listening to classical music. But in my country, there are just some sites where i can play my favourite music. Could you tell me some websites that i can download classical music album for free? thanks


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

I don't download music so I don't know anything about it, but I believe Naxos used to have their entire library available for online streaming, and they still might, so you could look into that.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Not much is going to be "free" mainly because of copyrights and performers royalty agreements. 

Years ago, I recorded classical music off the air onto reel-to-reel tape and assembled my own 'albums'. They were strictly for my own enjoyment. 

The penalties for copyright violations are quite stiff if caught ... it's far far far cheaper to just buy the albums. Some may be available on LP's - check local thrift/charity shops. The thrift shop where I work has lots of these old LP albums from time to time. The platters are in pristine condition and sell for about 25 cents (USD). We even get a few 78's on shellac platters, but it's very rare to find those in good condition.


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)

torrents is probably the best way to go.

pirate bay is good. and use hotspot shield if it is blocked in your country.

or try in google type:

"index.of" (MP3), (FLAC), (WMA) *add song or artist name and remove stars*

than use a download manager to download all the files on that page. for example:

http://download.cnet.com/Free-Download-Manager/3000-2071_4-10301621.html?tag=mncol;3


----------

